# PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980-Edition aus Okt.2014 / Problemfall



## greyscale83 (12. August 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hoffe dieses Forum ist das Richtige für meine Anfrage bezüglich eines Ende Oktober letzten Jahres bei Alternate erworbenen PCs " PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980-Edition W7HP64". 
Da ich bereits kurz nach der ersten Inbetriebnahme mit Bluescreens zu kämpfen hatte habe ich auf Alternate in den Kommentarbereichen gelesen man solle das Bios updaten, da der PC so neu sei, dass die Firmware gewechselt werden müsse.
Gesagt getan, die Bluescreens wurden weniger, so das diese nunmehr nur noch im 2 Wochentakt auftreten.

Da bisher immer Windows7 installiert gewesen ist, dachte ich, wäre dies eine der Ursachen. Vor kurzem dann gab es das Upgrade auf Windows 10 und natürlich, wer hätte es gedacht, wieder der zweiwöchentliche Bluescreen.
Dieser tritt übrigens immer auf, wenn ich aktiv davor sitze, nicht wenn der Rechner einfach so läuft. Wann tritt er auf? Meist während des Spielens (Wow) oder hin und wieder beim Questspeichern (Witcher3) oder einmal auch beim mit Strg+F Suchfeldnutzens von Chrome. Also ziemlich wahllos in meinen Augen.

Ich bin selbst höchstens dazu in der Lage eine Soundkarte in den PC zu schrauben oder auch nach Anleitung ein Treiberupdate aufzuspielen, sobald es aber um diese Art von Problemen geht, welche für mich nicht nachvollziehbar sind, scheitere ich.
Übrigens habe ich genau das getan, im PC steckt eine Soundblaster Z die funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

Soll ich den PC jetzt direkt einschicken oder gibt es da tatsächlich noch eine Möglichkeit von meiner Seite aus zu erreichen? Ich hätte hier sogar ein Dumpfile vom letzten Absturz, aber weiß nicht wohin ich ihn hochladen soll. Ich kopiere ihn ans Ende des Beitrags. 

Falls dies das falsche Forum hierfür ist, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen und den Beitrag zu verschieben, wenn möglich. Dankeschön.

Dumpfiledaten:
==================================================
Dump File         : 081115-9375-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11.08.2015 19:49:22
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000133
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000501
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000500
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+14d220
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+14d220
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\dumps\081115-9375-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 12
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 10240
Dump File Size    : 289.572
Dump File Time    : 11.08.2015 19:50:37
==================================================


----------



## Scubaman (12. August 2015)

Liste bitte mal die Komponenten Deines Rechners exakt auf. Also welche CPU, welches Mainboard, etc.

Du sagst, die Bluescreens gab es von Anfang an und Du lebst seit Oktober damit? Warum schickst Du den PC nicht an Alternate zurück? Normal ist das ja schließlich nicht.

So ein ntoskrnl.exe crash kann leider durch Einiges ausgelöst werden. Festplatte, RAM, Grafikkarte oder auch das Netzteil könnten defekt sein. Ein paar Dinge, die Du selbst testen kannst findest Du hier:

Ntoskrnl.exe: Immer wieder Bluescreen ? GIGA


Edit: Hast Du nach dem Bios Update die Bios Werte auf Default zurückgesetzt, so wie es im Kommentarbereich bei Alternate steht?


----------



## greyscale83 (12. August 2015)

Hallo und danke für Deine Antwort! Da ich ständig auf meinen PC angewiesen bin habe ich mich vor eine Rückgabe gescheut da der Fehler ja "nur" 1x-2x im Monat auftrat. Doch nun mit Windows 10 habe ich die Hoffnung verloren und werde mich jetzt endgültig aufraffen das Gerät reparieren zu lassen. 

Ich hatte hier gepostet mit der leisen Hoffnung das vielleicht jemand genau den gleichen Rechner gekauft und unter genau dem selben Fehler zu leiden hatte, dafür aber bereits sowas wie ein Fix bekannt ist. Ich fürchte nun das es ein individuelles Problem ist und womöglich sogar von der Hardware kommt. Ich werde Deinen Tip beherzigen und mich mit Alternate.de in Verbindung setzen, Memtest und Chckdsk haben bei mir leider keine Wirkung erzielt und das Bios habe ich, wie beschrieben auf Default gesetzt seinerzeit. 

Vollständigkeitshalber die Daten zur Hardware, habe ich von "Asus Cpu-Z"
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820k @ 3.30GHZ
MB: ASUS X99-A Bios Version 1004
16 GB RAM (Hersteller Crucial Tech)
Festplatten: Crucial CT512MX100SSD1 und WDC WD30EFRX-68EUZN0

Nvidia Geforce GTX980
Creative Soundblaster Z


----------

